# Canadian Rembrance Day November 11, 2014



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2014)

​
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*​In honor of those who served.*​


----------



## Raven (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you SeaBreeze.  It was a mild day for Remembrance services and larger than
usual crowds turned out.


----------

